# Casa Fuente Belicoso Finos Cigar Review - Truly Amazing



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very good cigar with wonderful full flavor. It is paired nicely with their mojito. A little on the high side of the price range but worth every penny.

Read the full review here: Casa Fuente Belicoso Finos Cigar Review - Truly Amazing


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks for the review I hope to be enjoying one of these soon


----------

